# Website Critiques



## keethjon (Feb 16, 2017)

I have been in the process of revising my website. It is a site about the basics of photography for beginners. Still a work in progress. Your feedback would help and be appreciated

Thanks,

Keith
<Link removed>


----------



## Krell0 (Feb 16, 2017)

I don-t have the time at the moment (or a lot of experience with websites,) but I am sire you could find peopl willing to look try a post in one of the gallerys where peoples photos are usually critiqued.

Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## tirediron (Feb 16, 2017)

.


----------



## SnappingShark (Feb 16, 2017)

You are not consistent throughout the website with capitalizations. You capitalize words that do not need them and for me I see that instead of what is actually being "taught" as my mind wanders to "why the hell did they write like this".


----------



## keethjon (Feb 16, 2017)

Thanks for your feedback. I'll go back and check the capitalizations though I'm not sure which pages you were referring to


----------



## smoke665 (Feb 16, 2017)

Is this an acceptable link according to forum guidelines?


----------



## keethjon (Feb 16, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> Is this an acceptable link according to forum guidelines?


----------



## keethjon (Feb 16, 2017)

I'm not sure what you mean. Why would it not be an acceptable link. It goes directly to my website.


----------



## smoke665 (Feb 16, 2017)

keethjon said:


> I'm not sure what you mean. Why would it not be an acceptable link. It goes directly to my website.



Sorry I should have tagged @tirediron as this was directed more toward him as there are forum guidelines regarding links to other sites.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 16, 2017)

keethjon said:


> I'm not sure what you mean. Why would it not be an acceptable link. It goes directly to my website.


It does, however it appears that the primary purpose is to direct people to Amazon.com.  We understand that this is your own website, but as I hope you can appreciate, there is a difference between a website which is designed to showcase a photographer's skill or share information, and one which is designed to provide the owner commission through targeted sales.  TPF has very strict guidelines concerning commercial sales and links designed to take visitors off-site.


----------



## keethjon (Feb 16, 2017)

tirediron said:


> keethjon said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure what you mean. Why would it not be an acceptable link. It goes directly to my website.
> ...


----------



## keethjon (Feb 16, 2017)

OK, I understand what you are saying. However, that was not my goal. I wanted to make sure that the information was clear and concise and correct. What better place to get good or negative feedback than a forum full of knowledgeable photographers.


----------

